# How do you paint?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

*How do you remove paint?*

Hi guys i know this has come up a ton of times but how would you remove paint on a car that was added in a certain area. say for example a racing stripe down the middle of the car ? Can you do it safely? Somer help be great. 


Thanks Vince


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, lots of threads about this. try Pine Sol or Easy Off oven cleaner.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What is the body made of? I use lacquer thinner on resin, usually with no harm. For an ABS injection molded body, I use the same, but you have to be quick as it will attack the body, as well as the "glass". The type of paint will make a difference too. Enamels, especially bottle brush paints will remove fairly well with Pinesol.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You might try a Q tip and some alcohol or lighter fluid, will be less aggressive. The hood lines may be the difficult parts or indentions such as vents, may try using a toothpick with lighter fluid. Still you may be left with paint stains so a light watersanding and buffind may be needed... So be prepared to repaint if all fails. As with anything, opinions will vary...RM
P.S. you can polish the plastic back out with Novus or polishing compound...


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

crazy on t perfectly good car he painted racing stripes he bought it at a show a few months back raced it with stripes them sold it along with others to me yesterday.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Lacquer thinner is usually methylethylketone, which quickly attacks ABS. Lighter fluid is naphtha, which is a much weaker solvent. If you have some around give it a try, otherwise 90% alcohol would probably be your best bet. I would expect that a solvent might remove the bulk of the stripe, but leave a ghost that would have to be buffed out.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Techniques and trix vary. Your not giving us the most important part. How about telling us what the car is first before you launch chemical warfare or begin grinding on it? :thumbsup:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Good idea I'll post the pics hold on.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok here's a pic can I remove this paint ?
Thanks Vince


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, that should be somewhat easy to remove- UNLESS that paint is Lacquer !? Personally, I'd start with a Q-Tip (cotton swab) dipped in automotive Brake fluid, and give that a try first, it may take some rubbing though. But if you see some of the white paint smearing onto the Blue plastic, you know it's working. BTW keep a dish of warm water handy to dunk the body in, as that will stop the solvent action and neutralize the brake fluid. You will probably need very pointy toothpicks to get out the paint in the hood vents....that'll be the hard part.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Since it is in the middle of the hood you could try some fine polishing compound, depending on the paint type & his amount of prep work it may polish off, and no risk to the body

Boosted


----------



## bodge (Oct 17, 2014)

I've had the best luck with a cleaning product called "**** & Span." It only seems to be sold in the northeast, but it is gentle enough to only strip newer paint while leaving the original stuff intact.

It's saved a few cars that were given rattlecan jobs over the original finish. You still need to keep an eye on it and check it every couple hours - it will soften the original painted details eventually, but it works wonders!


----------



## bodge (Oct 17, 2014)

...Also I couldn't seem to find ****-n-Span when I moved out west, but it can still be tracked down on Amazon. I think it is a northeastern local thing.


----------



## bodge (Oct 17, 2014)

I was working with some ****-n-Span this evening, so I thought I should post a before-and-after picture. On the left is early on, after it had been soaking for just a little while and some of the new paint was coming up, on the right is the after result, soaking for 30-60 min intervals, and then gently scraping off loosened paint with toothpicks.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

wow great job but who ever painted that car origianlly did a fantastic job wow


----------



## bodge (Oct 17, 2014)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> wow great job but who ever painted that car origianlly did a fantastic job wow


It was pretty sharp - ...but green is my favorite color!


----------

